# Perchè ci piacciono gli ometti



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Perchè ci piacciono gli ometti*

A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:

Semplici semplici
Hanno l'ambaradan
Sono diversi ma uguali fra loro
Sono quasi sempre assai prevedibili
Non prendono decisioni  importanti a meno che non gli si ficchino le puntine sotto le unghie dei piedi
Se simpatici sono una compagnia meravigliosa
Si occupano (non tutti ma tanti) di cose noiose delle quali odio occuparmi
Parlano poco (alcuni)
Sono libricini aperti quando vogliono trombare o comunque volgiono qualcosa
Sono abbastanza maneggevoli e manovrabili 
Sono pettegoli ma lo ammettono senza pudore
Sono chiari e quasi mai sibillini (alcuni né?)
Se presi a piccole dosi.. me piacciono...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

sole rimetti qua la candela


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Quoto ed aggiungo che:
- non notano i nostri difetti fisici, x noi evidentissimi
- sono felici con un telecomando
- sono meno maliziosi
- aggiustano le cose (non tutti)


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:
> 
> Semplici semplici
> Hanno l'ambaradan
> ...


in effetti direi son quasi carini ......... tranne quando diventano zecche


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> in effetti direi son quasi carini ......... tranne quando diventano zecche


 
Zecche? Intendi appiccicaticci?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Non c'entra una cippa ma quando vedo il mio moroso con la tuta blu tutto zozzo e gli dico oh, ma come 6 figo, andiamo di là, lui mi risponde ma che ci trovi in sto schifo? Poi impolvero tutto...


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

http://www.frankensteinjunior.it/download/video/video_candela_mini.wmv


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non c'entra una cippa ma quando vedo il mio moroso con la tuta blu tutto zozzo e gli dico oh, ma come 6 figo, andiamo di là, lui mi risponde ma che ci trovi in sto schifo? Poi impolvero tutto...


io al mio ex gli chiedevo di farmi Rambo prima di trombare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












si metteva quei calzoni con le tascone laterali verde militare, la bandana e a torso nudo faceva il pirla.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non c'entra una cippa ma quando vedo il mio moroso con la tuta blu tutto zozzo e gli dico oh, ma come 6 figo, andiamo di là, lui mi risponde ma che ci trovi in sto schifo? Poi impolvero tutto...


comunque il meccanico unto e bisunto c'ha il suo perchè


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io al mio ex gli chiedevo di farmi Rambo prima di trombare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mammamia.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque il meccanico unto e bisunto c'ha il suo perchè


 
L'intellettuale consunto ha fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Zecche? Intendi appiccicaticci?


zecche nel senso che quando dici è finita è finita e ti stacchi santa pazienza!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mammamia.


ero grullina, lo so...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Gli uomini sono diversi e questa diversità piace ...a volte sono troppo diversi...


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

si ma raga....che sfigatoni di uomini avete trovato voi??


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> zecche nel senso che quando dici è finita è finita e ti stacchi santa pazienza!


 
Anche le donne come appiccicamento non scherzano e riescono ad essere patetiche almeno quanto noi.


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Anche le donne come appiccicamento non scherzano e riescono ad essere patetiche almeno quanto noi.


hai ragione ........ ma l'uomo è stile goccia cinese .......... c'hai presente?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Anche le donne come appiccicamento non scherzano e riescono ad essere patetiche almeno quanto noi.


ma sì dai, si sta scherzando


----------



## tatitati (22 Ottobre 2008)

non lo so sinceramente... ultimamente non trovo validi motivi ...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque il meccanico unto e bisunto c'ha il suo perchè


 


 Infatti...ma non riesco a farglielo capire!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Infatti...ma non riesco a farglielo capire!!!


l'unica cosa che mi disturba è quel nero di grasso sotto le unghie...


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

Gli ometti piacciono alle donnine perchè:

- Gli ormoni sono ormoni, e per quanto le donne (come gli uomini) pretendano di essere intelligenti, comandano gli ormoni.
- si fanno lavare mutande e calzini, offrendo così occasione costante di rinfacciamento
- Sono ottimi argomenti di conversazione tra donnine
- possono essere forzati a prendere qualsiasi decisione una donna abbia già programmato, ma avendola presa loro, diventa loro pure la colpa delle conseguenze
- allorchè schiavi degli impulsi ormonali (non meno di 24 ore al giorno), diventano zerbini
- sono bastardi e traditori, ma avendo l'ambaradan, si fa richiamo alla prima voce
- solitamente tirano il carretto, se non lo tirano rientrano nella voce precedente
- si sottomettono generalmente passivi alla strana teoria secondo cui certe cose per gli uomini sono istinti, per le donne invece sono sentimenti (ma ci si rifà alla prima voce)
- non si accorgono mai che di norma se una donna si prende l'impegno dei figli, principalmente è per poterlo rinfacciare dopo
- fanno tutte le cose che non piace fare alle donne, le quali se ne riservano però alcune.... per poterlo rinfacciare
- sono assoggettabili in qualsiasi momento ad ogni forma di ricatto femminile
- Gli ormoni sono ormoni, e per quanto le donne (come gli uomini) pretendano di essere intelligenti, comandano gli ormoni. (non è una ripetizione, ma mi stanno chiamando. Scusate)


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Mi piacciono gli uomini*

che fanno gli uomini.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi disturba è quel nero di grasso sotto le unghie...


Io mi occupo di lubrificazione condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , quindi puoi immaginare, tra olio e grasso....
Eppure ho le mani da impiegatino (anche quando lavoro sul serio, intendo), perchè uso sempre i guanti doppi.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io mi occupo di lubrificazione condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che fai?
metti le mani avanti??


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che fai?
> metti le mani avanti??


......ma con i guanti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perdonami per una cosa: non ti ho ancora chiesto come va il dentino?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ......ma con i guanti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come sei carino! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ieri sera ho preso un aulin ma spinta dal dolore ho fissato l'appuntamento col dentista pr oggi pomeriggio.
Oggi non sento male ma mi tocca andare lo stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> che fanno gli uomini.


 Molti anni fa ...molti...in un albergo c'era un tizio che contestava il femminismo dicendo che "le donne devono fare le donne".
Gli ho chiesto per qualche sera di esemplificare, ma rispondeva che "una donna sa com'è una donna"...e così ho concluso che se lo sapevo io che donna sono, non poteva dire a me di dover non essere femminista.
Chiedo a te cosa significa essere uomo. Non credo che tutti gli uomini si comportino nello stesso modo: qual è il comportamento "maschio" giusto? E quello sbagliato come lo si può definire non da uomo?


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> che fanno gli uomini.


io e te seguiamo la stessa filosofia ...... ma ahimè son rari


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come sei carino!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai, vai, che meno ci vai e più ti costa, in male e soldi.
Bacio


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io e te seguiamo la stessa filosofia ...... ma ahimè son rari


a parte che come definizione è troppo vaga e sibillina ma io non trovo che in giro non ci siano più uomini come si deve.
Ci sono eccome.


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che come definizione è troppo vaga e sibillina ma io non trovo che in giro non ci siano più uomini come si deve.
> Ci sono eccome.


per me non è vaga io lo so' come lo voglio ........


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti anni fa ...molti...in un albergo c'era un tizio che contestava il femminismo dicendo che "le donne devono fare le donne".
> Gli ho chiesto per qualche sera di esemplificare, ma rispondeva che "una donna sa com'è una donna"...e così ho concluso che se lo sapevo io che donna sono, non poteva dire a me di dover non essere femminista.
> Chiedo a te cosa significa essere uomo. Non credo che tutti gli uomini si comportino nello stesso modo: qual è il comportamento "maschio" giusto? E quello sbagliato come lo si può definire non da uomo?


A me piacciono gli uomini che fanno gli uomini. Quelli forti autonomi indipendenti, che ti proteggono, che ti accolgono, che non si perdono, che non cercano mamme che li consolino ma donne con le quali condividere.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io e te seguiamo la stessa filosofia ...... ma ahimè son rari


In parte l'uomo che ho sposato era così, almeno per quanto riguarda la protezione... In parte...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

in +: 
- a volte sono dolcissimi con le loro attenzioni
- in realtà son teneri ma non vogliono ammetterlo
- fanno la doccia x primi così ti scaldano il bagno
- portano la spesa


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io mi occupo di lubrificazione condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma in officina a volte i guanti li devi levare e lì è il disastro...manco la candeggina!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

perchè pagano le cene e hanno il bigolo


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli uomini che fanno gli uomini. Quelli forti autonomi indipendenti, che ti proteggono, che ti accolgono, che non si perdono, che non cercano mamme che li consolino ma donne con le quali condividere.


vedi che non mi sbaglio!!!!
aggiungerei che sono anche capaci di capire quali sono i tuoi spazi, che non ti soffocano, ti lasciano indipendente ma consapevole che se ne hai bisogno loro ci sono.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè pagano le cene e hanno il bigolo


 
Soprattutto la seconda!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> vedi che non mi sbaglio!!!!
> aggiungerei che sono anche capaci di capire quali sono i tuoi spazi, che non ti soffocano, *ti lasciano indipendente ma consapevole che se ne hai bisogno loro ci sono*.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma in officina a volte i guanti li devi levare e lì è il disastro...manco la candeggina!


Io con su i guanti ti raccolgo uno spillo da terra. Mani perfette, anche quando riparavo moto.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè pagano le cene e hanno il bigolo





soleluna80 ha detto:


> Soprattutto la seconda!!!!!!!!


sevabbè..ma c'è bigolo e bigolo


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

Prima ho provato a mandare un post, ma è sparito.
Dicevo che il problema di definire l'uomo o la donna per come dovrebbero essere, è che si fa invariabilmente sempre l'errore di confondere uomo e donna con maschio e femmina e viceversa. Per quanto possa sembrare strano, non sono solo cose diverse, a volte sono in netta antitesi.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Non divaghiamo x cortesia, l'argomento richiede serietà!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sevabbè..ma c'è bigolo e bigolo


Mah, io il mio ce l'ho e non cerco altrove!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sevabbè..ma c'è bigolo e bigolo


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non divaghiamo x cortesia, l'argomento richiede serietà!


 Scusate, non volevo interrompere le vostre dotte dissertazioni........


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sevabbè..ma c'è bigolo e bigolo


e c'è cena e cena  ...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e c'è cena e cena ...


A proposito...in ufficio x pranzo mi sono portata purè e formaggio...manco mia nonna alla casa di riposo mangia ste cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ieri sera non avevo voglia di cucinare, MEA CULPA, MEA CULPA, MEA MAXIMA CULPA!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> in +:
> - a volte sono dolcissimi con le loro attenzioni
> - in realtà son teneri ma non vogliono ammetterlo
> - fanno la doccia x primi così ti scaldano il bagno
> - portano la spesa


e se sbatti gli occhioni sognanti portan quasi sempre giù loro la pattuma


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se sbatti gli occhioni sognanti portan quasi sempre giù loro la pattuma


Hai fatto bene a mettere il "quasi sempre"...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a mettere il "quasi sempre"...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli uomini che fanno gli uomini. *Quelli forti autonomi indipendenti, che ti proteggono, che ti accolgono, che non si perdono, che non cercano mamme che li consolino ma donne con le quali condividere*.


Emme...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... guardami...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... guardami... quelli non sono gli uomini. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quelle sono le donne. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Giuro che è dalle 11 che cerco qualcosa da scrivere qua sopra, ma non mi viene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte lo zucchino... dico, non mi viene in mente altro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mmm... lo stipendio?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Giuro che è dalle 11 che cerco qualcosa da scrivere qua sopra, ma non mi viene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e dici poco??
c'è altro??


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Emme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





















   ... va bene resta lo zucchino allora...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> vedi che non mi sbaglio!!!!
> aggiungerei che sono anche capaci di capire quali sono i tuoi spazi, che non ti soffocano, ti lasciano indipendente ma consapevole che se ne hai bisogno loro ci sono.


E' arrivata l'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh bimbe!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma dove c*a*z*z*o vivete???


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se sbatti gli occhioni sognanti portan quasi sempre giù loro la pattuma


A dici che era una faccenda di occhioni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stasera ci provo...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

A me piace che esistano... con tutti i loro pregi e difetti...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A me piace che esistano... con tutti i loro pregi e difetti...


E beh... si vede anche dalla foto eh, che non devi essere uno scienziato...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' arrivata l'altra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahò facci sperare almeno, i sogni ecche*****


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mi piacciono gli ometti che non vanno al cesso al momento di pagare il conto.
Mi portano il caffè al letto.
Si ricordano del mio onomastico.
Non cercano di cucinare (sporcano e fanno casino)
Non mi chiedono di guidare perchè sono stanchi.
Mi lasciano il bagno libero per almeno 5 minuti.
Mi portano le buste della spesa.
Vanno alla posta a pagare le bollette, perchè io me le scordo.
Sono contrari alla coppia aperta, perchè sennò gli spacco la faccia.
Sono orfani di mamma (o hanno la mamma lontana)
Non mi chiedono: ti è piaciuto?
Sono fantasiosi con i preliminari, ma non infiniti.
Si guardano il Gran premio, mentre io mi faccio gli affari miei.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi piacciono gli ometti che non vanno al cesso al momento di pagare il conto.
> Mi portano il caffè al letto.
> Si ricordano del mio onomastico.
> Non cercano di cucinare (sporcano e fanno casino)
> ...


si vabbè.
Ma ..seriamente??


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E beh... si vede anche dalla foto eh, che non devi essere uno scienziato...
















  ma la pianti che ho appena pulito la tastiera??


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Sul bagno libero*

sono d'accordissimo...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la pianti che ho appena pulito la tastiera??



Asu... mi hanno appena dato della gallina!!!!


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vabbè.
> Ma ..seriamente??


Seriamente. Mi piacciono quegli ometti, non tutti.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi piacciono gli ometti che non vanno al cesso al momento di pagare il conto.
> Mi portano il caffè al letto.
> Si ricordano del mio onomastico.
> Non cercano di cucinare (sporcano e fanno casino)
> ...


X il guidare...almenooo!!! Il mio moroso non molla la macchina nemmeno sotto tortura! Solo ora che ha una distorsione ha dovuto cedere ma solo x lo stretto necessario!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Seriamente. Mi piacciono quegli ometti, non tutti.


seriamente...allora..
fondamentalmente l'uomo che mi piace 
è leale, onesto, buono e gran trombatore.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> X il guidare...almenooo!!! Il mio moroso non molla la macchina nemmeno sotto tortura! Solo ora che ha una distorsione ha dovuto cedere ma solo x lo stretto necessario!!


ot
fai il freno o la frizione??


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lupa:  tiè


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lupa: tiè


che suscettibile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se sbatti gli occhioni sognanti portan quasi sempre giù loro la pattuma


si dai...che cagata.
ancora con la storia che se sbatti gli occhioni e apri le gambe gli uomini si stendono come zerbini?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si dai...che cagata.
> ancora con la storia che se sbatti gli occhioni e apri le gambe gli uomini si stendono come zerbini?


Zucchini, Brigola.
Zucchini.

Non zerbini.
Zucchini.


*Iris*... però devi anche ammettere che l'elenco sei riuscita a tirarlo giù (a fatica) mettendo insieme le migliori qualità degli innumerevoli uomini, fidanzati e mariti che ti sei passata nella tua ormai cinquantennale vita di vecchia carampana sdrucita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No... perchè sennò le nuove generazioni qua... si fanno delle false aspettative.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Che brutta considerazione degli uomini..... sigh


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Zucchini, Brigola.
> Zucchini.
> 
> Non zerbini.
> ...


manco zerbini??
lo zucchino non si stende stordita..


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque il meccanico unto e bisunto c'ha il suo perchè


 
anche a me i meccanici m'attizzano un casino.....


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Che brutta considerazione degli uomini..... sigh


Ma no, ottima...dalla cintola in giù!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> anche a me i meccanici m'attizzano un casino.....


Vero? Mah, il mio non capisce....


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Solo dalla cintola in giù? Se c'è un po di testa meglio non credi? senza testa sotto la contola c'è solo uno zucchino


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Un bel meccanico rude rude.... ehehehehe


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Solo dalla cintola in giù? Se c'è un po di testa meglio non credi? senza testa sotto la contola c'è solo uno zucchino


Dipende dalla testa...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma no, ottima...dalla cintola in giù!


E dalle ginocchia in su... perchè... non dimenticare cara Sole, che ai più puzzano terribilmente i piedi.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Solo dalla cintola in giù? Se c'è un po di testa meglio non credi? senza testa sotto la contola c'è solo uno zucchino


Ma dai, si sta scherzando. Personalmente le qualità che mi colpiscono in un uomo non sono certo quelle qui descritte (o almeno non solo) ma x farsi 2 risate sono perfette


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emme, certo dipende dalla testa ma se è buona....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

testa e piedi si buttano come col pesce


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E dalle ginocchia in su... perchè... non dimenticare cara Sole, che ai più puzzano terribilmente i piedi.




















   hai ragione!! Insomma degli uomini salviamo sì e no 50 cm!!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lo so che stiamo scherzando, altrimenti mi sarei già incazzato come una iena...
non sono meccanico


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ne bastano 20 di cm non credete?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Lo so che stiamo scherzando, altrimenti mi sarei già incazzato come una iena...
> non sono meccanico


Il mio moroso sì (veramente operaio meccanico)...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Emme, certo dipende dalla testa ma se è buona....


Buona per cosa?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> ne bastano 20 di cm non credete?


Ma noi siamo generose....


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Direi MOLTO generose


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

che tviviali zozzoni..


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> hai ragione!! Insomma degli uomini salviamo sì e no 50 cm!!!


mh.





20 di boccone e il resto, frattaglie.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

buona per dire ciò che volete sentirvi dire


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ahahaha Lupa


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> buona per dire ciò che volete sentirvi dire
























   che siamo le uniche le sole che nessuno mai come noi ecc. ecc. 

Seeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Sento puzza.








Oddio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non sarà mica un altro attacco eh?


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

già, come sei dolce! come sei tenera! come cucini bene! (blea).......


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai. meglio concedere una margine...


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' arrivata l'altra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a casa mia.......
zitta zitta zitta che forse ne ho trovato uno ............ se fate rumore scappa


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> testa e piedi si buttano come col pesce


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:
> 
> Semplici semplici
> Hanno l'ambaradan
> ...


 
si, questi sono gli ometti, quelli che molte donne scelgono come mariti.
Con questi state tranquille.

Gli uomini, però, sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, questi sono gli ometti, quelli che molte donne scelgono come mariti.
> Con questi state tranquille.
> 
> Gli uomini, però, sono un'altra cosa.


Ho letto poco fa il post sulle reazioni al tradimento e sulla tua idea di coraggio...w gli ometti se gli uomini la pensano come te!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

a me degli uomini piace tanto  (raro ) il senso dell'umorismo.
un uomo che capisce certe battute e ti risponde con una battuta ancora più esilarante.
ecco, se un uomo non mi fa ridere con me ha vita breve.
se però ha il bigolo come dico io posso trattenere le risate per più di 1/4 d'ora


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seriamente...allora..
> fondamentalmente l'uomo che mi piace
> è leale, onesto, buono e gran trombatore.


ti accontenti di poco, vedo


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ho letto poco fa il post sulle reazioni al tradimento e sulla tua idea di coraggio...w gli ometti se gli uomini la pensano come te!


bene, tieniti il tuo ometto, lo ammaestri come vuoi e sei felice.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

brugola un quarto d'ora? che spreco...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, tieniti il tuo ometto, lo ammaestri come vuoi e sei felice.


E dicci niente!


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me degli uomini piace tanto (raro ) il senso dell'umorismo.
> un uomo che capisce certe battute e ti risponde con una battuta ancora più esilarante.
> ecco, se un uomo non mi fa ridere con me ha vita breve.
> se però ha il bigolo come dico io posso trattenere le risate per più di 1/4 d'ora


rosso: è una dote comune a molte donne. 
solo  1/4  d'ora ?


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

per un quarto d'ora non mi ci metto nemmeno, non riesco nemmeno a sentirne il gusto, ha ragione Oscar


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E dicci niente!


dico tutto, buon per te, se sei felice così.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

chi si accontenta..... GODE


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

vabbè aspettiamo sto quarto d'ora... mancano solo più 10 minuti


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso: è una dote comune a molte donne.
> solo 1/4 d'ora ?


 
quanto tempo credi abbia bisogno una donna per venire?


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seriamente...allora..
> fondamentalmente l'uomo che mi piace
> è leale, onesto, buono e gran trombatore.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

*La versione all'Insonne...*



Iris ha detto:


> Mi piacciono gli ometti che non vanno al cesso al momento di pagare il conto.
> Mi portano il caffè al letto.
> Si ricordano del mio onomastico.
> Non cercano di cucinare (sporcano e fanno casino)
> ...


Mi piacciono le donnine che fanno almeno il gesto di pagare il conto.
Mi portano il caffè al letto.
Si ricordano del mio onomastico.
Si ingegnano a cucinare 
Non mi chiedono di guidare .
Mi lasciano il bagno libero per almeno 5 minuti.
Si portano le buste della spesa.
Vanno alla posta a pagare le bollette, perchè io me le scordo.
Sono favorevoli alla coppia aperta, perchè sennò si ciucciano le corna.
Sono orfane di mamma (o hanno la mamma lontana)
Non mi chiedono: ti è piaciuto?
Sono fantasiose con i preliminari, ma solo verso me.
Non vogliono piazzarsi a tutti i costi nella mia mega villa
Mi lasciano guardare il Gran premio, e intanto soddisfano il mio regale augello.


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


>


 
anche se aggiungerei FEDELE.....eh.....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ti accontenti di poco, vedo


e da qui si vede lo spessore di un altro tipo di ometto.

vedi, a volte _accontentarsi_ come dici tu permette di non essere perennemente incazzati, scontenti, insoddisfatti ,alla ricerca di cretinate e cose futili senza rendersi conto di avere cose ben più importanti vicino e tutta una serie di cose che ho come il sospetto che tu non sappia dove stanno di casa.
Comunque guarda che non è obbigatorio che tu risponda a tutte nè?


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanto tempo credi abbia bisogno una donna per venire?


ecco, questa è una domanda puerile, 
daiii


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola..... ammonita! ahahahah


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e da qui si vede lo spessore di un altro tipo di ometto.
> 
> vedi, a volte _accontentarsi_ come dici tu permette di non essere perennemente incazzati, scontenti, insoddisfatti ,alla ricerca di cretinate e cose futili senza rendersi conto di avere cose ben più importanti vicino e tutta una serie di cose che ho come il sospetto che tu non sappia dove stanno di casa.
> Comunque guarda che non è obbigatorio che tu risponda a tutte nè?


ecco, questo è un attacco personale per sfogare irritazione, che comprendo e rispetto ma che non ha nulla a che fare con quello che cerco io qui.........il dialogo.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

piemontese nè


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un attacco personale per sfogare irritazione, che comprendo e rispetto ma che non ha nulla a che fare con quello che cerco io qui.........il dialogo.



sai, a differenza di molti (e sarà pure un difetto) io sfogo naturale irritazione quando subisco puerili e anche un po' stupide provocazioni.
Tu non cerchi affatto il dialogo.
O quantomeno non dai affatto quest'impressione.
Sei velatamente (ma neanche troppo) maleducato e un po' snobbino.
Ma il forum è ampio e c'è posto per tutti.
ps. E il tuo commento non era un attacco personale? sii serio, perfavore


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, tieniti il tuo ometto, lo ammaestri come vuoi e sei felice.


Quando una persona è in grado di rispettare oltre che di farsi rispettare non ha bisogno nè di ammaestrare nè di essere ammaestrato


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Zucchini, Brigola.
> Zucchini.
> 
> Non zerbini.
> ...


 
Che Stronza


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> piemontese nè


Piemontese falso e cortese....ok, non c'entra un tubo


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate ma devo dirlo. L'altro ieri il mio tesoruccio mi ha fatto la torta (è a casa in malattia) era dura come il muro ma onn ho mai mangiato torta + buona


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai, a differenza di molti (e sarà pure un difetto) io sfogo naturale irritazione quando subisco puerili e anche un po' stupide provocazioni.
> Tu non cerchi affatto il dialogo.
> O quantomeno non dai affatto quest'impressione.
> Sei velatamente (ma neanche troppo) maleducato e un po' snobbino.
> ...


 
ti riferisci a questo mio commento ?

=====================
_ti accontenti di poco, vedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_=====================_

_era per ridere, come si evince dalla faccina messa a fondo frase_

_per il resto del post, beh, non ho nulla da dire._

_suggerirei di evitarci ?  se proprio non mi sopporti._
_che dici ?_


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

povero...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> povero...



Topi, ma vuoi imparare a quotare che non si capisce un tubo???!!!


----------



## Old ellina69 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ah, ragazze mie, se devo essere sincera a me gli uomini piacciono assai. Non solo come compagni e amanti ma anche come amici, colleghi. Ci sto bene con gli uomini. Mi piace la loro concretezza, il non perdersi  in pettegolezzi, in quisquiglie, in piccole logoranti ripicche (più femminili). Sono meno complessi e forse meno affascinanti delle donne ma io amo l’essenzialità maschile. La concretezza, anche ruvida  a volte, meglio però se con un “cuore morbido”. Mi piace la loro solidità e mi intenerisce il fondo di fragilità, lo sforzo, a volte duro, di essere “uomini”. Mi piace l’odore degli uomini, la pelle spessa, la barba che punge, le mani ampie e forti, ebbene sì, lo confesso, sono di quelle a cui piacciono i peli sul petto … mi fermo …mi sa che sto uscendo dal letargo??? E non è nemmeno primavera ….


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ops


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Topi, ma vuoi imparare a quotare che non si capisce un tubo???!!!


 
così ti va bene?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ti riferisci a questo mio commento ?
> 
> =====================
> _ti accontenti di poco, vedo
> ...


tanto per chiarire: non è che se insulti e poi  metti la faccina in fondo finisce a tarallucci e vino

*CONCORDO* sulla proposta finale


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Ah, ragazze mie, se devo essere sincera a me gli uomini piacciono assai. Non solo come compagni e amanti ma anche come amici, colleghi. Ci sto bene con gli uomini. Mi piace la loro concretezza, il non perdersi in pettegolezzi, in quisquiglie, in piccole logoranti ripicche (più femminili). Sono meno complessi e forse meno affascinanti delle donne ma io amo l’essenzialità maschile. La concretezza, anche ruvida a volte, meglio però se con un “cuore morbido”. Mi piace la loro solidità e mi intenerisce il fondo di fragilità, lo sforzo, a volte duro, di essere “uomini”. Mi piace l’odore degli uomini, la pelle spessa, la barba che punge, le mani ampie e forti, ebbene sì, lo confesso, sono di quelle a cui piacciono i peli sul petto … mi fermo …mi sa che sto uscendo dal letargo??? E non è nemmeno primavera ….


 Condivido, anche se non sono d'accordo sulla fragilità degli uomini, penso che la donna lo sia di più, molto di più


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> . Mi piace l’odore degli uomini, la pelle spessa, la barba che punge, le mani ampie e forti,.


Bello...


----------



## Old ASTRA (22 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Ah, ragazze mie, se devo essere sincera a me gli uomini piacciono assai. Non solo come compagni e amanti ma anche come amici, colleghi. Ci sto bene con gli uomini. Mi piace la loro concretezza, il non perdersi in pettegolezzi, in quisquiglie, in piccole logoranti ripicche (più femminili). Sono meno complessi e forse meno affascinanti delle donne ma io amo l’essenzialità maschile. La concretezza, anche ruvida a volte, meglio però se con un “cuore morbido”. Mi piace la loro solidità e mi intenerisce il fondo di fragilità, lo sforzo, a volte duro, di essere “uomini”. Mi piace l’odore degli uomini, la pelle spessa, la barba che punge, le mani ampie e forti, ebbene sì, lo confesso, sono di quelle a cui piacciono i peli sul petto … mi fermo …mi sa che sto uscendo dal letargo??? E non è nemmeno primavera ….


 





  Non ci sono altre parole, gli uomini sono più sinceri di noi donne, meno invidiosi... mi piacciono un sacco, c'è poco da dire!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Condivido, anche se non sono d'accordo sulla fragilità degli uomini, penso che la donna lo sia di più, molto di più


Fragili?


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> così ti va bene?




Bravissimo!!!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Bravissimo!!!!


 ahahahaha


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fragili?


 si ritengo che la donna sia molto più fragile, più insicura. Sicuramente ci sono le eccezioni


----------



## Old ASTRA (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Condivido, anche se non sono d'accordo sulla fragilità degli uomini, penso che la donna lo sia di più, molto di più


Non esserne così sicuro... ma è anche questo che ci piace negli uomini! il loro "dover" essere sempre duri, anche se a volte si capisce benissimo che fanno una fatica infinita!!!


----------



## Old disperso (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> si ritengo che la donna sia molto più fragile, più insicura. Sicuramente ci sono le eccezioni


se l'uomo emotivamente è un ramo la donna è un baobab!!!

credo che gli uomini siano molto più fragili in quanto nascondo l'emotività con l'orgoglio, ma sotto sotto...


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

insomma....a ognuno le sue a quanto pare......
nn vorrei interrompere il vostro idillio.....ma.....guardate qui!

View attachment 2025


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> se l'uomo emotivamente è un ramo la donna è un baobab!!!
> 
> credo che gli uomini siano molto più fragili in quanto nascondo l'emotività con l'orgoglio, ma sotto sotto...



C'è un cuore di panna!!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Non esserne così sicuro... ma è anche questo che ci piace negli uomini! il loro "dover" essere sempre duri, anche se a volte si capisce benissimo che fanno una fatica infinita!!!


 facciamo fatica, ma siamo molto più istintivi, meno programmati, ma comunque più forti. La donna è meno istintiva.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> C'è un cuore di panna!!!


anche per me?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> si ritengo che la donna sia molto più fragile, più insicura. Sicuramente ci sono le eccezioni


Fragili economicamente e socialmente, forse. Di testa e di cuore non credo proprio.


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche per me?



Certo mon amour!!!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> facciamo fatica, ma siamo molto più istintivi, meno programmati, ma comunque più forti. La donna è meno istintiva.





























non sono una donna...


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> insomma....a ognuno le sue a quanto pare......
> nn vorrei interrompere il vostro idillio.....ma.....guardate qui!
> 
> View attachment 2025


 simpatica ahahahaha


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Certo mon amour!!!


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tanto per chiarire: non è che se insulti e poi metti la faccina in fondo finisce a tarallucci e vino
> 
> *CONCORDO* sulla proposta finale


mah, sai che non ti capisco ? 

allora: 

tu hai detto che ti piacevano gli uomini leali, onesti, buoni e gran trombatori . 

io ho inserito il seguente commento

=====================
ti accontenti di poco, vedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





======================


per darti ragione e per scherzare sul fatto che è difficile trovare tutte queste qualità in una sola persona. 

un po come se tu avessi detto

" mi piace avere 10 milioni di euro in banca, scoppiare di salute, avere un lavoro che amo e vivere cento anni " 

ti avrei risposto nell'identico modo, ti avrei detto, sorridendo 

" ti accontenti di poco, vedo " 

per dire che è difficile avere tutte queste cose.

detto ciò

non riesco davvero a capire dove vedi l'insulto. 
dico sul serio, mi piacerebbe capire.
E poi, se vuoi,  non vedo altra soluzione che evitarci. 

A me fa piacere parlare con te ma se i miei dialighi ti provocano irritazione, non vedo altra soluzione.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fragili economicamente e socialmente, forse. Di testa e di cuore non credo proprio.


 cosa centra la parte economica


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> cosa centra la parte economica


Ci sono donne insoddisfatte del proprio matrimonio che non lasciano il marito perchè parte fragile, economicamente e socialmente, della coppia. Specie se ci sono dei figli chi lavora part-time ad esempio è la madre, salvo eccezioni...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> non sono una donna...


Ci sono sempre cose nuove da imparare nella vita


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mah, sai che non ti capisco ?
> 
> allora:
> 
> ...


allora ti chiedo scusa.
L'avevo interpretata in tutt'altro modo.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci sono donne insoddisfatte del proprio matrimonio che non lasciano il marito perchè parte fragile, economicamente e socialmente, della coppia. Specie se ci sono dei figli chi lavora part-time ad esempio è la madre, salvo eccezioni...


 immagino che non si lasci il marito per l'amore dei figli,  ma non perchè si lavora part time.
Tra i due chi va a stare peggio di solito è l'uomo e non la donna, perchè gli lascia la casa, gli alimenti e quant'altro


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

E della mia torta non diciamo niente???


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E della mia torta non diciamo niente???


ma sì dai...inizio ad invidiarti l'ommo...unto bisunto e fa le torte


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> immagino che non si lasci il marito per l'amore dei figli, ma non perchè si lavora part time.
> Tra i due chi va a stare peggio di solito è l'uomo e non la donna, perchè gli lascia la casa, gli alimenti e quant'altro


 in questo caso la donna diventa opportunista


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> immagino che non si lasci il marito per l'amore dei figli,  ma non perchè si lavora part time.
> Tra i due chi va a stare peggio di solito è l'uomo e non la donna, perchè gli lascia la casa, gli alimenti e quant'altro


Sai, ho un'amica che lavora part time in una cucina di una casa di riposo ed il marito le passa qualcosa tipo 150/200 euro al mese con un bimbo di 6 anni con problemi da curare, vestire, nutrire....non mi pare ci sia molto da sciallare. In genere non si parla di separazioni miliardarie ma di separazioni rosicate all'osso.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E della mia torta non diciamo niente???


 non ce l'hai nemmeno fatta assaggiare


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> immagino che non si lasci il marito per l'amore dei figli, ma non perchè si lavora part time.
> Tra i due chi va a stare peggio di solito è l'uomo e non la donna, perchè gli lascia la casa, gli alimenti e quant'altro


Sì sì va beh... Se gli esseri umani fossero tutti economicamente e socialmente indipendenti tanti problemi non ci sarebbero. Un uomo che lascia la casa trova subito (o quasi) una donna che lo accoglie. Una donna ci pensa un po' di più... chissà perchè...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì dai...inizio ad invidiarti l'ommo...unto bisunto e fa le torte


Però prima si lava!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E della mia torta non diciamo niente???


cercavamo di soprassedere...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> non ce l'hai nemmeno fatta assaggiare


crostata alle mele con marmellata di mele sulla base. Buona anche se dura...


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sai, ho un'amica che lavora part time in una cucina di una casa di riposo ed il marito le passa qualcosa tipo 150/200 euro al mese con un bimbo di 6 anni con problemi da curare, vestire, nutrire....non mi pare ci sia molto da sciallare. In genere non si parla di separazioni miliardarie ma di separazioni rosicate all'osso.


 solitamente una separazione non fa bene a nessuno ne a lui, nemmeno a lei e tantomeno ai figli


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> crostata alle mele con marmellata di mele sulla base. Buona anche se dura...


 era dura perchè forse voleva farti capire qualcosa?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> solitamente una separazione non fa bene a nessuno ne a lui, nemmeno a lei e tantomeno ai figli


Era x dirti che oltre ad un lato affettivo esiste un risvolto economico


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Era x dirti che oltre ad un lato affettivo esiste un risvolto economico


 ok


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> era dura perchè forse voleva farti capire qualcosa?
















   dici?? Ops, non ho colto! Ho magnato e basta!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> dici?? Ops, non ho colto! Ho magnato e basta!!


 vedi? ci raccontate la favola del lupo e poi non riuscite a cogliere le sfumature


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> vedi? ci raccontate la favola del lupo e poi non riuscite a cogliere le sfumature












  però ho apprezzato...


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Ah, ragazze mie, se devo essere sincera a me gli uomini piacciono assai. Non solo come compagni e amanti ma anche come amici, colleghi. Ci sto bene con gli uomini. Mi piace la loro concretezza, il non perdersi in pettegolezzi, in quisquiglie, in piccole logoranti ripicche (più femminili). Sono meno complessi e forse meno affascinanti delle donne ma io amo l’essenzialità maschile. La concretezza, anche ruvida a volte, meglio però se con un “cuore morbido”. Mi piace la loro solidità e mi intenerisce il fondo di fragilità, lo sforzo, a volte duro, di essere “uomini”. Mi piace l’odore degli uomini, la pelle spessa, la barba che punge, le mani ampie e forti, ebbene sì, lo confesso, sono di quelle a cui piacciono i peli sul petto … mi fermo …mi sa che sto uscendo dal letargo??? E non è nemmeno primavera ….


 le donne le preferisco depilate


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

io non l'ho mica capita...cos'intendeva dire col fatto che era dura??


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però ho apprezzato...


almeno un bacio?


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non l'ho mica capita...cos'intendeva dire col fatto che era dura??


 chi glielo spiega?


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ieri sera invece ho mangiato gli zucchini...


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora ti chiedo scusa.
> L'avevo interpretata in tutt'altro modo.


mah.........chissa in che modo........

eh si, tu ed io siamo come acqua ed olio.

allora ? .............che facciamo ? 

io ci ho pensato, io farei così :

tu, se ti va, continua a leggermi, se mi trovi irritante, arrogante, maleducato, saccente, ipocrita, etc. etc. dimmelo pure. 
Non ti far problemi, incasserò i colpi. 

ok ?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mah.........*chissa in che modo........
> *
> eh si, tu ed io siamo come acqua ed olio.
> 
> ...


che fossero qualità che consideravi mediocri.
d'accordo.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora ti chiedo scusa..


dimenticavo.

non devi chiedere scusa, io non mi sono arrabbiato, semmai dispiaciuto per la tua irritazione. 

dai, va bene così.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

siamo usciti dal tema?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> dimenticavo.
> 
> non devi chiedere scusa, io non mi sono arrabbiato, semmai dispiaciuto per la tua irritazione.
> 
> dai, va bene così.


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:
> 
> Semplici semplici
> Hanno l'ambaradan
> ...


insomma sono dei giochini


----------



## Old ASTRA (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> facciamo fatica, ma siamo molto più istintivi, meno programmati, ma comunque più forti. La donna è meno istintiva.


 
...magari fosse vero, sai i casini che mi sarei risparmiata seguendo meno il mio istinto e più la ragione...

scusa ma gli zucchini di ieri sera erano lessi?


----------



## Old ASTRA (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> insomma sono dei giochini


 
un passatempo?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...magari fosse vero, sai i casini che mi sarei risparmiata seguendo meno il mio istinto e più la ragione...
> 
> *scusa ma gli zucchini di ieri sera erano lessi*?
















   stavo per fare la stessa domanda...


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...magari fosse vero, sai i casini che mi sarei risparmiata seguendo meno il mio istinto e più la ragione...
> 
> scusa ma gli zucchini di ieri sera erano lessi?


 lessi


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> insomma sono dei giochini


considerando la vita è un lungo gioco co sta pure


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> un passatempo?


 anni fa si faceva l'uncinetto, ora ......


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non l'ho mica capita...cos'intendeva dire col fatto che era dura??


Bisogno proprio spiegarti tutto. Topi intendeva che l'ha fatta dura apposta xx farmi capire che non solo la torta era dura...


----------



## Old ASTRA (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> lessi


 
Preferisco i cetrioli...


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> anni fa si faceva l'uncinetto, ora ......


 ops... facevate


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Bisogno proprio spiegarti tutto. Topi intendeva che l'ha fatta dura apposta xx farmi capire che non solo la torta era dura...


che cacata


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> almeno un bacio?


Anche 2...


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Preferisco i cetrioli...


 immagino:
1) perchè sono più duri?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Anche 2...


insomma...gli hai dato tutta la torta


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Anche 2...


 vabbè....


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insomma...gli hai dato tutta la torta


 ma .... che dici?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insomma...gli hai dato tutta la torta


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Mollacciona*



soleluna80 ha detto:


>


per una tortina....vergognati!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Anche 2...


con palpamento dei due brufoletti mi auguro!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per una tortina....vergognati!!


Beh, così la prox volta si impegnerà di +


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> con palpamento dei due brufoletti mi auguro!!!


 sono brufoletti che purgano


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, così la prox volta si impegnerà di +



quindi se ha fretta....basta una briochina?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> sono brufoletti che purgano


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> sono brufoletti che purgano


non dico niente!!!
spurgano??


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> sono brufoletti che purgano


Abbi pazienza...codeste signore sono maggiorate e mi prendono x il kiulo x una normalissima seconda. Sono invidiose perchè sono ingombranti


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi se ha fretta....basta una briochina?


Ogni occasione è buona...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza...codeste signore sono maggiorate e mi prendono x il kiulo x una normalissima seconda. Sono invidiose perchè sono ingombranti


guarda che oltre la seconda non si è maggiorate 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















si è donne


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ogni occasione è buona...


batti il 5 tavolina mia!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza...codeste signore sono maggiorate e mi prendono x il kiulo x una normalissima seconda. Sono invidiose perchè sono ingombranti


 a me piacciono di più quelle .... diciamo non troppo abbondanti


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ogni occasione è buona...














ma i tuoi seni la sera prima di addormentarsi cantano?
_noi siamo piccoli_
_ma cresceremo_
_e allora virgola_
_ce la vedremo_
_chiusa parentesi_
_riporto sei_
_noi siamo piccoli ma dateci del lei!! _


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma i tuoi seni la sera prima di addormentarsi cantano?
> _noi siamo piccoli_
> _ma cresceremo_
> _e allora virgola_
> ...


che pirla!!!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma i tuoi seni la sera prima di addormentarsi cantano?
> _noi siamo piccoli_
> _ma cresceremo_
> _e allora virgola_
> ...


 uhmmm con questa musica non riuscirei a prendere sonno


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


allora, amici ? ( nonostante tutto )
da parte mia si.
e da parte tua ?


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che pirla!!!!


guarda che bisogna ascoltare i nostri brufoli.
si esprimono pure loro!!


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

mi scollego, un bacio ragazze


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che bisogna ascoltare i nostri brufoli.
> si esprimono pure loro!!


Ecco perchè 6 qui....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> allora, amici ? ( nonostante tutto )
> da parte mia si.
> e da parte tua ?


amici??...conoscenti...

scherzoooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ok amici!!alla prossima


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> mi scollego, un bacio ragazze


a presto


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> mi scollego, un bacio ragazze


----------



## Old topi (22 Ottobre 2008)

l'ometto se ne va.....


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ecco perchè 6 qui....


tieni piccoletta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.brol.ro/it/Incremento_seni_foto.htm


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tieni piccoletta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsè, mi rifarò le tette quando pioverà polenta col gorgonzola...


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Tsè, mi rifarò le tette quando pioverà polenta col gorgonzola...


hai ragione!!
sii fiera dei tuoi due brufolini.
in fondo le tette grosse sono un impiccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









resta in pre operatorio


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione!!
> sii fiera dei tuoi due brufolini.
> in fondo le tette grosse sono un impiccio...
> 
> ...


Come dissi prima a Asu, hai le tette grosse solo perchè ci è scivolato dentro il cervello!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come dissi prima a Asu, hai le tette grosse solo perchè ci è scivolato dentro il cervello!


cervello???
quale cervello?? 
è quella roba rosa che spunta dalle tette?


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E della mia torta non diciamo niente???


Un minuto in bocca...... tutta la vita sui fianchi!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cervello???
> quale cervello??
> è quella roba rosa che spunta dalle tette?


Ecco....proprio quello nel tuo caso. Nel mio sta dentro alla scatola cranica, ecco perchè ho le tette più piccole


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un minuto in bocca...... tutta la vita sui fianchi!


Bastardo dentro!! NE HO MANGIATA 1/4!!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ecco....proprio quello nel tuo caso. Nel mio sta dentro alla scatola cranica, ecco perchè ho le tette più piccole


il famoso sesso cerebrale...


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2008)

gli ometti servono per appendere.
altro utilizzo non so e non voglio sapere


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli ometti servono per appendere.
> altro utilizzo non so e non voglio sapere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli uomini che fanno gli uomini. Quelli forti *autonomi indipendenti, che ti proteggono, che ti accolgono, che non si perdono*, che non cercano mamme che li consolino ma donne con le quali condividere.








  Non vuoi fare la mamma....

....vuoi fare la figlia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Ah, ragazze mie, se devo essere sincera a me gli uomini piacciono assai. Non solo come compagni e amanti ma anche come amici, colleghi. Ci sto bene con gli uomini.* Mi piace la loro concretezza, il non perdersi in pettegolezzi, in quisquiglie, in piccole logoranti ripicche (più femminili).* Sono meno complessi e forse meno affascinanti delle donne ma io amo l’essenzialità maschile. La concretezza, anche ruvida a volte, meglio però se con un “cuore morbido”. Mi piace la loro solidità e mi intenerisce il fondo di fragilità, lo sforzo, a volte duro, di essere “uomini”.* Mi piace* l’odore degli uomini, la pelle spessa, *la barba che punge*, le mani ampie e forti, ebbene sì, lo confesso, sono di quelle a cui piacciono *i peli sul petto* … mi fermo …mi sa che sto uscendo dal letargo??? E non è nemmeno primavera ….


*Concordo e qualche altro ...particolare  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*Invece non concordo su questi pregiudizi. Queste apparenti virtù nascono per contrasto dai difetti che vengono attribuiti alle donne.*
*Fin da bambini/e si viene educati, accolti in modo diverso ci si scontra con risposte diverse.*
*Io vedo da più di trentanni generazioni di bambini e bambine e tutta questa sincerità e lealtà innata nei bambini non la vedo, come non vedo l'inclinazione al pettegolezzo e al perdersi in quisquiglie da parte delle bambine. Non vedo queste cose nei "miei" bambini perché non hanno le "risposte" che favoriscono questi comportamenti.*
*Forse conviene ricordare che il perdersi in "piccolezze" delle donne è comunque il segno della capacità di cogliere i particolari e di comprendere problemi emotiviti e che la "concretezza" maschile è quella che porta a deluderci per la rozzezza con cui affrontano le relezioni e i problemi sentimentali.* 

*Ma..."Dalla parte delle bambine" della Elena Gianini Bellotti non lo legge più nessuno?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> si ritengo che la donna sia molto più fragile, più insicura. Sicuramente ci sono le eccezioni


Ma non farmi ridere!
Pensa a tutte le donne che sole, in circostanza difficili hasnno tenuto in piedi la famiglia e tuttora tirano su figli...e prova vedere quanti uomini sono in grado di fare altrettanto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non farmi ridere!
> Pensa a tutte le donne che sole, in circostanza difficili hasnno tenuto in piedi la famiglia e tuttora tirano su figli...*e prova vedere quanti uomini sono in grado di fare altrettanto*...


 In tutta onestà, gli uomini non possono corrompere altri uomini con il loro fascino, quando si tratta di ottenere un aumento di stipendio, sconti e favori. E' per questo che molti uomini non ce la fanno a mandare avanti. Ci sono le eccezioni che si trovano in posizioni dominanti, oppure hanno la capacità di addattarsi a qualunque situazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> In tutta onestà, gli uomini non possono corrompere altri uomini con il loro fascino, quando si tratta di ottenere un aumento di stipendio, sconti e favori. E' per questo che molti uomini non ce la fanno a mandare avanti. Ci sono le eccezioni che si trovano in posizioni dominanti, oppure hanno la capacità di addattarsi a qualunque situazione.












Le donne che portano avanti o hanno portato avanti la famiglia da sole (e ce ne sono state in ogni epoca) perché abbandonate da uomini egoisti o inetti (basta pensare alle tante vedove bianche italiane degli anni '60 e '70 o alle attuali immigrate che sostengono intere famiglie)lo fanno e l'hanno fatto prostituendosi in un modo o in un altro???? !!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> In tutta onestà, gli uomini non possono corrompere altri uomini con il loro fascino, quando si tratta di ottenere un aumento di stipendio, sconti e favori. E' per questo che molti uomini non ce la fanno a mandare avanti. Ci sono le eccezioni che si trovano in posizioni dominanti, oppure hanno la capacità di addattarsi a qualunque situazione.


Hai detto una gran cazzata Giova/Arthur ... non so di preciso chi hai frequentato nella tua vita, ma ho forti dubbi in proposito.


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> si ritengo che la donna sia molto più fragile, più insicura. Sicuramente ci sono le eccezioni


Ne sei proprio certo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che oltre la seconda non si è maggiorate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Le donne piacciono se sanno emozionare ed emozionarsi ... e lo stesso vale per gli uomini ... punto


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

e virgola


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Le donne piacciono se sanno emozionare ed emozionarsi ... e lo stesso vale per gli uomini ... punto


 sempre di poche parole, ma buone.....


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e virgola


giusto abbondiamo va ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sempre di poche parole, ma buone.....


merci


----------



## tatitati (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me gli ometti piacciono perché sono:
> 
> Semplici semplici
> Hanno l'ambaradan
> ...


 
veramente a me piace l'ometto non gli ometti...


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Le donne piacciono se sanno emozionare ed emozionarsi ... e lo stesso vale per gli uomini ... punto


 anche ma è un po' pochino.


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche ma è un po' pochino.


non c'è vita senza emozioni minerva


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non c'è vita senza emozioni minerva


Colgo l'occasione per apprezzare la tua firma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... siamo compagnucci di firma...


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non c'è vita senza emozioni minerva


sì se poi fa seguito anche un po' di sostanza .
toujours


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione per apprezzare la tua firma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


onorato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   uno splendido artista



Minerva ha detto:


> sì se poi fa seguito anche un po' di sostanza .
> toujours


descrivimi la sostanza se ti va ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> descrivimi la sostanza se ti va ...


 non basta che un uomo mi emozioni se poi nel quotidiano non si dimostra in grado di affrontare gli immancabili ostacoli che la vita ti pone davanti.
per costruire un rapporto , oltre al batticuore occorre anche la solidità che faccia da reciproco sostegno .
spalle larghe fatte anche per proteggermi (come io farò a mia volta con lui)


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non basta che un uomo mi emozioni se poi nel quotidiano non si dimostra in grado di affrontare gli immancabili ostacoli che la vita ti pone davanti.
> per costruire un rapporto , oltre al batticuore occorre anche la solidità che faccia da reciproco sostegno .
> spalle larghe fatte anche per proteggermi (come io farò a mia volta con lui)


dall'unghia al braccio ...

si disquisiva sul perchè piaccia una donna o un uomo ...

tu te lo sei già quasi portato all'altare ...

se rimani sul semplice non c'è piacere senza emozione ... 

la solidità di una coppia poi non esiste senza sentimento che altro non è che emozione ...

il reciproco sostegno cos'è se non conforto quindi sentimento quindi emozione ?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dall'unghia al braccio ...
> 
> *si disquisiva sul perchè piaccia una donna o un uomo ...*
> 
> ...


è vero.
(in quanto al resto ci vuole ben altro per andare avanti)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> In tutta onestà, gli uomini non possono corrompere altri uomini con il loro fascino, quando si tratta di ottenere un aumento di stipendio, sconti e favori. E' per questo che molti uomini non ce la fanno a mandare avanti. Ci sono le eccezioni che si trovano in posizioni dominanti, oppure hanno la capacità di addattarsi a qualunque situazione.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne che portano avanti o hanno portato avanti la famiglia da sole (e ce ne sono state in ogni epoca) perché abbandonate da uomini egoisti o inetti (basta pensare alle tante vedove bianche italiane degli anni '60 e '70 o alle attuali immigrate che sostengono intere famiglie)lo fanno e l'hanno fatto prostituendosi in un modo o in un altro???? !!!!





Mari' ha detto:


> Hai detto una gran cazzata Giova/Arthur ... non so di preciso chi hai frequentato nella tua vita, ma ho forti dubbi in proposito.








  L'ho capito ora! C'è stato un equivoco linguistico!
Il mio "portare avanti la famiglia" è stato inteso da Arthur come avanzamento nello strato sociale, mentre in italiano significa semplicemente tenere insieme gli affetti e dare il necessario ovvero mantenere.
La risposta assurda mi è girata in testa per un po' ...poi credo di aver avuto un'illuminazione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Credo.
E' così?


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non basta che un uomo mi emozioni se poi nel quotidiano non si dimostra in grado di affrontare gli immancabili ostacoli che la vita ti pone davanti.
> per costruire un rapporto , oltre al batticuore occorre anche la solidità che faccia da reciproco sostegno .
> spalle larghe fatte anche per proteggermi (come io farò a mia volta con lui)


----------



## Old topi (23 Ottobre 2008)

a che punto siamo arrivati della discussione?


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> a che punto siamo arrivati della discussione?


mk che si piega a 90 ....


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho capito ora! C'è stato un equivoco linguistico!
> *Il mio "portare avanti la famiglia" è stato inteso da Arthur come avanzamento nello strato sociale, mentre in italiano significa semplicemente tenere insieme gli affetti e dare il necessario ovvero mantenere.*


 
non credo assolutamente persa.
diciamo che arthur ha detto una belinata


----------



## Old topi (23 Ottobre 2008)

........sempre che ci sia una discussione.....


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mk che si piega a 90 ....


senza mutande!!


----------



## Old topi (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mk che si piega a 90 ....


 si piega a 90? è grave.....


----------



## Old topi (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza mutande!!


 le hai tolte?


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza mutande!!

















mi fermo qui


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

brugola e tutà..v' informo che vi riterrò responsabili delle reazioni ai vostri commenti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ma perché discutere tanto di ometti???


----------



## Old topi (23 Ottobre 2008)

ops, mi sto togliendo le mutande anch'io


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brugola e tutà..v' informo che vi riterrò responsabili delle reazioni ai vostri commenti








 ti scappa la pipì ?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ti scappa la pipì ?


mi riferivo alla pantegana 

	
	
		
		
	


	







come volevasi dimostrare....


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mk che si piega a 90 ....


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi riferivo alla pantegana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non fa male ...  



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


se t'inchini  ... io che ce posso fa' ?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (23 Ottobre 2008)

Che bello! Tutti senza mutande!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché discutere tanto di ometti???


 vedo che abbiamo la stessa dirompente sensualità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedo che abbiamo la stessa dirompente sensualità


No ..è quella di troppi ometti che è coinvolgente come quella di quelli postati...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ..è quella di troppi ometti che è coinvolgente come quella di quelli postati...


dissento. Gli ometti che hai postato tu e dei quali parli sono utilissimi


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Che bello! Tutti senza mutande!


http://www.chiccascrumbs.com/Isole.mp3


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2008)

*Toujours*



Toujours ha detto:


> non c'è vita senza emozioni minerva


Ci sono persone che si emozionano ed emozionano anche perché sono labili ...  Insomma tutti hanno emozioni, evidentemente fanno testo quielli che le esternano e coinvolgono, anche se esistono persone che sono molto interiorizzate e provano emozioni preziosissime. Ma giustamente manca la platealità e quindi é come se fossero insensibili.
E' sempre una questione di valutazione e di capacità di compenetrare le persone... c'é chi é per l'intimismo e chi, superata la classica via di mezzo, per l'estroversismo.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che si emozionano ed emozionano anche perché sono labili ... Insomma tutti hanno emozioni, evidentemente fanno testo quielli che le esternano e coinvolgono, anche se esistono persone che sono molto interiorizzate e provano* emozioni preziosissime. Ma giustamente manca la platealità e quindi é come se fossero insensibili*.
> E' sempre una questione di valutazione e di capacità di compenetrare le persone... c'é chi é per l'intimismo e chi, superata la classica via di mezzo, per l'estroversismo.
> Bruja


 credo poi che ognuno di noi abbia l'idea dell'emozione di un'intensità variabile.quello che mi suscita tenerezza o strappa un sorriso non fa certo parte di quella soglia intima che considero la vera sfera dei sentimenti.
perché nell'arco di una giornata di " emozioni da poco" ne abbiamo tutti a centinaia.


----------

